# Do Pigeons Eat Dead Pigeons?



## messi88

I saw a dead pigeon on the side of the road that had been hit by a car.

A crow started feasting on the corpse and later a few pigeons were standing nearby watching the crow in hope of some scraps.

Obviously pigeons always follow larger birds (crows, seagulls, galahs where I live) around hoping for some leftovers, but would they really eat their own kind if they had the opportunity? Could a pigeon tell if they saw a deceased pigeon lying on the street?


----------



## spirit wings

if starving my guess is they would be watching any birds that are eating to see if there is something there for them. they are seed eaters so doubt they would be attracted to the texture of meat. pigeons also watch crows to keep their guard up..a crow can kill a pigeon.


----------



## John_D

They are not meat eaters. As sw says, it is possible a starving pigeon might eat meat but I would say it is is extremely unlikely and a pigeon would really have to be desprate.

So, no, they would not routinely eat dead pigeon or anything else. Generally, they have no concept of 'dead'. A pigeon whose mate dies would very likely still try to preen it for a while ... people have seen that.


----------



## conditionfreak

I have heard of (but never witnessed) a pigeon eating a worm. Some old timers swear they have seen it.

I have found a dead pigeon in the loft, that had its eyes pecked out by other pigeons. Whether they ate them, or were just fighting "it" (as pigeons do a lot). I don't know for sure. I suspect pigeons will peck the eye of a dead pigeon, thinking it looks very much like a seed of some sort.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf

*.*

No. Pigeons are grain eaters, I studied them for like an year, and they don't eat meat at all, one person threw a group,of pigeons a burger and they didn't touch the meat, they are probably checking if he's ok, like fish do, or crow came. |crows now disappointed me I thought they fight hawks, and Protect pigeons. REPLY TO MESSI88


----------



## messi88

Gray&Gandolf said:


> No. Pigeons are grain eaters, I studied them for like an year, and they don't eat meat at all, one person threw a group,of pigeons a burger and they didn't touch the meat, they are probably checking if he's ok, like fish do, or crow came. |crows now disappointed me I thought they fight hawks, and Protect pigeons. REPLY TO MESSI88


Interesting...where I live there are no birds of prey around, most of the birds are scavengers like crows, pigeons, seagulls and the occasional galah (a native Australian parrot bird). All these birds appear to be competing for the same food. I've seen crows chase pigeons (and seagulls) away to secure food, but I've never seen them attack a pigeon. The only bird I've seen that is willing to stand up to a crow is the galah. It would be an interesting sight to see a crow fight with a hawk, I didn't think a crow would have the hardware (beak, claws, etc) to take on a hawk.


----------



## spirit wings

feral or the true wild pigeon if there are any left, were/ are known to munch on an invertabrate every now and then, but it is not common practice.


----------



## hamlet

Hello. I witnessed a week ago, one of friend's pigeon eat a slender bug as it was walking away. The bird was picking up seed as i watched, then the bug got eaten, maybe by accident. It was my first time seeing this.


----------



## messi88

John_D said:


> Generally, they have no concept of 'dead'.


I agree with this, if anything I felt a little bit sorry for the deceased pigeon. It was lying there dead on the side of the road while a flock of pigeons were just walking around doing their usual business completely oblivious to this deceased pigeon. Other birds where there too, people walking past it, etc. This poor pigeon died alone with nobody, even it's own kind, giving a damn. Even if it did have a partner, he or she would be too stupid to know what happened anyway.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

messi88 said:


> I saw a dead pigeon on the side of the road that had been hit by a car.
> 
> A crow started feasting on the corpse and later a few pigeons were standing nearby watching the crow in hope of some scraps.
> 
> Obviously pigeons always follow larger birds (crows, seagulls, galahs where I live) around hoping for some leftovers, but would they really eat their own kind if they had the opportunity? Could a pigeon tell if they saw a deceased pigeon lying on the street?


I don't know about pigeons around the world but here when a cat or falcon catches a WILD GOLA pigeon,pigeons do gather up around and check on it.

I've seen pigeons eating dead dried out dead shells/bodies of worms and ofcourse bones in order to get calcium and minerals.

I was once shocked to see pigeons picking around a dead body of a pigeon. When I got closer to enquire pigeons were eating the grains out of the dead pigeon whose crop was torn by an accident and the seeds he ate before dying had spilled near it. The pigeon was actually crushed by a bus ran over him. Poor hungry pigeons didn't care but ate all those seeds


----------



## Pigeonfriend

I live in NYC, and I frequently see pigeons eating cooked chichen leftovers. Someone even asked me about it the other day, because they saw it.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf

*Reply to pigeon friend*

Hello pigeonfriend, It may have been that sometimes people leave leftovers and pigeons do not know what it's, for example they see a pigeon not moving, (because it's sadly dead)they can see it's a pigeon. Because it looks exactly a pigeon and it is a pigeon. A cooked chicken looks completely different to them and do not know it's a bird, and i guess it rarely happens, because if have never seen it. | To Raise Pigeon Population!!!|


----------



## messi88

When I saw the crow feasting on the dead pigeon, other pigeons were on standby hoping for a taste of it. I remember one of the pigeons was standing around cooing. Perhaps this was the partner of the dead pigeon? 

Ironically the pigeon was calling for his or her partner, whilst unwittingly waiting to taste a serving of his/her partner's corpse!


----------



## Jass SamOplay

There are many species of pigeons. Some species do eat fruit,worms and insects. But I've never seen city pigeons(columba livia) eating meat ever.


----------



## spirit wings

messi88 said:


> When I saw the crow feasting on the dead pigeon, other pigeons were on standby hoping for a taste of it. I remember one of the pigeons was standing around cooing. Perhaps this was the partner of the dead pigeon?
> 
> Ironically the pigeon was calling for his or her partner, whilst unwittingly waiting to taste a serving of his/her partner's corpse!


I think you are assuming something that never happend.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf

messi88 said:


> I agree with this, if anything I felt a little bit sorry for the deceased pigeon. It was lying there dead on the side of the road while a flock of pigeons were just walking around doing their usual business completely oblivious to this deceased pigeon. Other birds where there too, people walking past it, etc. This poor pigeon died alone with nobody, even it's own kind, giving a damn. Even if it did have a partner, he or she would be too stupid to know what happened anyway.


 That is not true, pigeons are number 19 smartest animal on the site list25 and on howstuffworks their number 8 smartest. They can identify themselves in a mirror, Remember people and have great memory. An year ago i fed pigeons in a park and then I had to move but 1 day I came back with the same clothes and they all flew to me. And I saw a pigeon with a partner and they always walked together.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf

spirit wings said:


> if starving my guess is they would be watching any birds that are eating to see if there is something there for them. they are seed eaters so doubt they would be attracted to the texture of meat. pigeons also watch crows to keep their guard up..a crow can kill a pigeon.


I agree to that too


----------



## messi88

Gray&Gandolf said:


> That is not true, pigeons are number 19 smartest animal on the site list25 and on howstuffworks their number 8 smartest. They can identify themselves in a mirror, Remember people and have great memory. An year ago i fed pigeons in a park and then I had to move but 1 day I came back with the same clothes and they all flew to me. And I saw a pigeon with a partner and they always walked together.


But they can't recognise if another pigeon is dead, and would taste the corpse of the deceased pigeon (even if it is their partner)...that was the topic of this thread and most people would agree with this.


----------



## Jay3

You are imagining that they were waiting to join in on eating the pigeon, but I believe you are imagining incorrectly. Watching doesn't mean they wanted to eat him.

Why do you assume that they don't know the other pigeon is dead? They know.


----------



## messi88

Jay3 said:


> You are imagining that they were waiting to join in on eating the pigeon, but I believe you are imagining incorrectly. Watching doesn't mean they wanted to eat him.
> 
> Why do you assume that they don't know the other pigeon is dead? They know.


Because if they could understand that it was a dead pigeon, they wouldn't be watching the crow eat the pigeon corpse in the hope of getting some scraps. They wouldn't eat their own kind if they knew what it was. So you've never seen pigeons watching larger birds eating something in the hope of getting some leftovers?


----------



## spirit wings

your insinuating that is what they are thinking, no one really knows what they are thinking. but from facts about pigeons they would not be scavenging dead bodies of animals like crows and vultures. I 'm not sure why you want to push the subject just because they were around. if you saw pigeons ontop of a dead animal or bird, pecking and swallowing it, then you would have a story.


----------



## almondman

I have never heard of pigeons being carnivores. Until you can provide prove ( a picture would be nice ) there is no way you will get any of us to believe that pigeons are cannibalistic. I'm not even sure that they could digest meat. What you saw may have been curiosity, mourning a member of their flock, or just watching out for the crows. Why do you feel the need to keep this thread going. It's almost like you are wishing that it be true.


----------



## messi88

almondman said:


> I have never heard of pigeons being carnivores. Until you can provide prove ( a picture would be nice ) there is no way you will get any of us to believe that pigeons are cannibalistic. I'm not even sure that they could digest meat. What you saw may have been curiosity, mourning a member of their flock, or just watching out for the crows. Why do you feel the need to keep this thread going. It's almost like you are wishing that it be true.


This forum is about feral pigeons and this is was a question about pigeon behaviour, which fits in the topic of feral pigeons. I enjoy bird watching and listening to other people's observations about feral pigeon behaviour whether positive or negative. As for trying to keep the thread going? Only replying to posts like yours which keep it active. However, as a moderator I thought you would be encouraging discussion to promote this site.


----------



## almondman

You come here asking if pigeons will eat other pigeons. Question asked and answered, many times. And then you decide to insult pigeons by saying they are stupid and uncaring. You should not come to a pigeon advocacy sight and demean our birds.

I don't have a problem with open discussions as long as you are willing to listen to reason, and accept the answers from our members on pigeon behavior who have gained their knowledge and experience over many years of watching and learning from their birds. Almost every response has said that pigeons will not eat other pigeons. 

I am sorry if you feel offended by my comments. But even a moderator has the right to his/her opinion and the right to express them.


----------



## Jay3

messi88 said:


> This forum is about feral pigeons* and this is was a question about pigeon behaviour, *which fits in the topic of feral pigeons. I enjoy bird watching and listening to other people's observations about feral pigeon behaviour whether positive or negative. As for trying to keep the thread going? Only replying to posts like yours which keep it active. However, as a moderator I thought you would be encouraging discussion to promote this site.



Well the way you are saying it, it isn't a question at all. You are making statements as if you can read their minds, and know what they are thinking. You are making statements about what they want to do, even though they haven't done anything. So you haven't really asked a question at all. You are assuming you know what is in their minds. No matter what anyone else says, you have it in your mind that what you have decided, is true. So why go back and forth? This is pretty pointless. We have given our opinions, and you have dismissed them.


----------



## messi88

Jay3 said:


> Well the way you are saying it, it isn't a question at all. You are making statements as if you can read their minds, and know what they are thinking. You are making statements about what they want to do, even though they haven't done anything. So you haven't really asked a question at all. You are assuming you know what is in their minds. No matter what anyone else says, you have it in your mind that what you have decided, is true. So why go back and forth? This is pretty pointless. We have given our opinions, and you have dismissed them.


Where have I dismissed anyone's opinion? Some people here seem to have some idealistic views of pigeons like they're characters from a Disney movie and get very defensive when a topic is brought up that they don't like.


----------



## almondman

Again, the responses you have recieved are based on years of experience and observation of pigeons. Your initial post, and comments after, appear to be based on one observation. Which did not actually have any pigeon eating another.

Sooo- to the best of our combined experience, knowledge, and observations, we do not believe that pigeons will eat other pigeons. If you feel otherwise, so be it.

I don't think anyone here does not like the topic as much as we question your unwillingness to accept the answers you have been given. 

And yes, we certainly do think our birds are special. Maybe not Disney characters, but definitely characters.


----------



## messi88

almondman said:


> Again, the responses you have recieved are based on years of experience and observation of pigeons. Your initial post, and comments after, appear to be based on one observation. Which did not actually have any pigeon eating another.
> 
> Sooo- to the best of our combined experience, knowledge, and observations, we do not believe that pigeons will eat other pigeons. If you feel otherwise, so be it.
> 
> I don't think anyone here does not like the topic as much as we question your unwillingness to accept the answers you have been given.
> 
> And yes, we certainly do think our birds are special. Maybe not Disney characters, but definitely characters.


Fair enough. You are right, my question was based on one observation. I didn't see any pigeons eat the dead pigeon because the crow took it all for itself and wouldn't let the pigeons go near it, despite their efforts, it would scare them away. 

I never said I believed pigeons ate other pigeons out of choice. I understand pigeons are not carnivores, but if they saw a larger bird eating something, they would naturally be curious and want to taste it if they had the opportunity, including if the meal was a dead pigeon. Whether or not they would actually eat it is another story. That is what led me to my question. Most people answered with no. I get that. I am sorry if my thread somehow offended you.


----------



## almondman

I am not offended by your thread. But I am getting a little curious as to why you continue to argue that the pigeons were waiting for the crow(s) to leave so that they could have a taste. As already stated, pigeons are mostly seed and fruit eaters, and contrary to your beliefs, are smart enough to know that a dead pigeon is not a seed.

You say they would "naturally be curious and want a taste". Why would they. I really want to know why you think that way. Are you just unwilling to accept the fact that your assumptions are most probably wrong?


----------



## spirit wings

messi88 said:


> Fair enough. You are right, my question was based on one observation. I didn't see any pigeons eat the dead pigeon because the crow took it all for itself and wouldn't let the pigeons go near it, despite their efforts, it would scare them away.
> 
> I never said I believed pigeons ate other pigeons out of choice. I understand pigeons are not carnivores, but if they saw a larger bird eating something, they would naturally be curious and want to taste it if they had the opportunity, including if the meal was a dead pigeon. Whether or not they would actually eat it is another story. That is what led me to my question. Most people answered with no. I get that. I am sorry if my thread somehow offended you.


so even though you asked if they would and the answer is no.. you still say "despite their efforts" Iam assuming you are meaning efforts to eat a dead pigeon. Now Im wondering why you even bothered do ask, you are going to think what you want anyway. The End.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf

almondman said:


> You come here asking if pigeons will eat other pigeons. Question asked and answered, many times. And then you decide to insult pigeons by saying they are stupid and uncaring. You should not come to a pigeon advocacy sight and demean our birds.
> 
> I don't have a problem with open discussions as long as you are willing to listen to reason, and accept the answers from our members on pigeon behavior who have gained their knowledge and experience over many years of watching and learning from their birds. Almost every response has said that pigeons will not eat other pigeons.
> 
> I am sorry if you feel offended by my comments. But even a moderator has the right to his/her opinion and the right to express them.


 I would say the exact thing.


----------



## messi88

almondman said:


> I am not offended by your thread. But I am getting a little curious as to why you continue to argue that the pigeons were waiting for the crow(s) to leave so that they could have a taste. As already stated, pigeons are mostly seed and fruit eaters, and contrary to your beliefs, are smart enough to know that a dead pigeon is not a seed.
> 
> You say they would "naturally be curious and want a taste". Why would they. I really want to know why you think that way. Are you just unwilling to accept the fact that your assumptions are most probably wrong?


Because I see it all the time. I live near a city centre. There are large populations of feral pigeons, seagulls and crows. Even cockatoos and galahs (Australia). Pigeons are always hanging around these other birds when they see them eating something. Just as they follow people around in the city centre when they see them eating lunch outside. I'm not sure why you believe this is so far fetched or impossible for a pigeon to do.


----------



## messi88

spirit wings said:


> so even though you asked if they would and the answer is no.. you still say "despite their efforts" Iam assuming you are meaning efforts to eat a dead pigeon. Now Im wondering why you even bothered do ask, you are going to think what you want anyway. The End.


Once more, they did not know that the crow was eating a dead pigeon. They saw the crow eating _something_ and were watching in case they could get a taste of it. It happened to be a dead pigeon. Just as they would do the same if they saw a seagull eating someone's lunch that fell on the floor. Anyhow, one thing I will agree with you is, this is getting repetitive.


----------



## almondman

You're just not going to let this die, are you? Well, unless you can shows us tangible prove that pigeons would "taste" a dead pigeon, or that they can't tell that it's a dead pigeon, I think you had better bow to more experienced, more knowledgeable people.

You are proving yourself to be a troll, and I think it's time to end this. Sorry folks, but this is over. We have wasted enough time trying to show him how wrong his suppositions are.


----------

